
Music from very short programs [video] - bemmu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCRPUv8V22o
======
0xdeadbeefbabe
Reminds me of listening to a wobbly industrial fan laying down some funky
beats.

------
hrrld
This looks fun! Has anyone experimented with trying to avoid aliasing?

I would guess it would not make the programs _much_ longer, and could
drastically 'improve' the output quality. I put improve in quotes because the
gnarly artifact-y nature of this does provide some of the charm.

------
mntmn
Related: "Making music with a C compiler [SIGINT13]",
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCEUyx-
SxPw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCEUyx-SxPw)

------
ArekDymalski
I love experimenting with Ibniz however insufficient documentation and huge
gaps in my skills, make the progress painfully slow.

Did anyone here have any success in creating something musical with it?

